# Currant road not open. Dang snow!



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure if someone has posted this yet but I thought I would put it up just in case someone hasn't yet.

Many of us are waiting for a few roads to open up for summer camping and fishing so here is a link. Looks like it was last updated on the 17th.

http://commuterlink.utah.gov/PDFContent ... osures.pdf


----------

